# Deere or IH?



## Georgewhite

which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Deere, hands down. . More common and still being made plus they're green! John Deere is almost as old as this country and never sold out or went bankrupt, nor did they branch out into making everything under the sun including toilet seats!:lmao: John Deere......... Just tractors and stuff.


----------



## kitz

IH eats deere and their red


----------



## bwgad96

john deere!! survival of the fittest!!


----------



## Larry in OK

Harley Davidson.


----------



## Georgewhite

its definatly IH for me, john deeres cant pull the skin off of a rice pudding!!!
legendary tractors.


----------



## Country Boy

My signature should tell you... 

Used IH all my life. My cousin used to have all IH, then got mad at them because he didn't maintain his one baler and it broke (he blamed IH for it but it was entirely his fault) so he slowly switched everything to JD. I worked for him for about 6 years and I really wasn't impressed with them. They were okay to operate, but working on them was a real pain in the you-know-what. Since I was his repair guy, I got to fix all the poor designs that failed. They always ran hot because they had the fuel tank in front of the radiator. Never knew why they thought that was a good idea. He blew the engine on his 4450 three times due to overheating from the lack of air flow around the radiator. I'm not saying IH is perfect, but after having to fix the JD stuff, I am simply not impressed with them at all, and that includes the new tractors I worked on in college.


----------



## Chipawah

I solve the inner struggle between the demons, I have both, and threw in a Ford 2n for good measure. When you've got classic tractor fever you just cant choose.


----------



## grnspot110

*GREEN* all the way!!!   

I grew up on two-cylinders, the only other tractor I've had was a 1948 model "V" Avery, many years ago.

I now have 5 running lawn & garden tractors, 1 CUT & a JD F525 front deck mower. ~~ grnspot


----------



## roadbuilder66

Deere, but if its antique ih


----------



## Larry in OK

Allis Chalmers

Though I suppose if they were still in business they'd be made in China also.


----------



## grnspot110

*Tractors are GREEN,* *Fire trucks are red!!!*


----------



## Georgewhite

well i dont think theyd be made in china. who bought who? international buy case or other way around?


----------



## urednecku

As long as I got a good deal, and don't have to pull the stuff myself. Right now it's Kubota, Allice Chalmers "B", and soon as I get the diesel outta the oil pan, MF.


----------



## Rusty

John Deere,All I did was sign my name and I drove away with it, Zero Down and Zero interest,Great customer support, Heck,the salesman even sent me cookies with a thank you note. No problems ,no service issues, some equipment a little pricey,but thats what the aftermarkets for.They definitley stand behind there tractors


----------



## ih706

I bleed IH red! What color do you bleed? Lol any more there all pretty good tractors! But its always been IH for me except for my new holland backhoe!


----------



## tcreeley

Saw this video on youtube- Farmall red vs green!
Used to have a 1948 Farmall Cub, Powerful little 8 hp tractor. As a kid we had an International with a narrow front end and a bucket we used to load the spreader. We had an International truck for hay and silage too.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pjAXtPQamMQ&feature=related[/ame] Those old Johnny poppers are so cool sounding!


----------



## JDGuy630

Green here, its been in my blood line since the beginning. Ran a few once or twice but they weren't that good. Most guys here run Deere and the dealer support can't be beat. Green all the way.


----------



## 2jdeeres

With a registered name of 2jdeeres what do think, Green for me!


----------



## st3gamefarm

Video looked like a draw to me. I didn't see th' JD pulling the Farmall backward with it's wheels spinning. They both dug a hole, but no-one pulled the other, untill someone clutched it.


----------



## jwal10

Grew up with Farmal M's and H's. Farmed with John Deere, I really liked the 40 series but I go back to the Farmall H as my favorite. I like many colors though....James


----------



## ih706

There was more farmall h's sold than any other tractor in the world! That should say something!


----------



## Rusty

Yup,They were cheap.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

back in the 1980s and 90s there were far and away, more gm products sold than toyota, but toyota were hands down, better. 

so quantity isn't the whole story!


----------



## ih706

As far as old iron goes they both were made in the u.s. at that time!


----------



## ih706

And if cheap was the name of the game then there would be far more 8n they where alot cheaper to buy!


----------



## Rusty

John Deere is still useing the brand name they started with,even though they may use engines and parts from elsewhere,they kept thier Identity,which of the other farm equipment companies have kept there brand since the 1800's?


----------



## kitz

Yep thats all they are is a name


----------



## jonathco

Let's face it; it's a preference thing. Both JD and IH are great old tractors; personally, I like Deere, but I'd gladly pickup an old IH if I found one for the right price.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

kitz said:


> Yep thats all they are is a name


they're a little more than that...........  john deere was around before the creators of International were even born. John deere began making plows when American pioneers were using pieces of hand hewn wood to till the ground. John deere was around long before the civil war. John deere is the original of original..........the Alpha of tractors and impliments. Out of fairness, International made just about everything back in the day, including typwewriters, excercise equipment and houswares.......:lmao: personally, i think that John deere is kinda expensive and thinks they are the only show in town, and it's for that reason that i also own a kubota and think that kubota, as well as Ford / New Holland, and Case are all good too. If IH works for you or Mahindra floats your boat or if you wouldn't farm with anything but a Jinma, then more power to you.


----------



## MFMAN

My name says it all!


----------



## jonathco

I think Tractor Beam hit the nail on the head here... in the end, all that matters is that you are under the open sky and plowing soil; whether you prefer to do that with a Deere or a IH (or Ford, MF, or AC) is up to you.


----------



## Pipertec

Well, They are both good tractors! But I prefer The Green Stuff! Tractors are kinda like religion. You tend to lean towards the Manufacturer that you have grown up with. I have worked on both, and the IH tractors that I have been associated with in the had a lot of stuff that took a contortionist to work on. The last IH 424 I had an opportunity to work on had a lot of parts that had to be made due to no parts being available or obsolete. So I wound up machining some stuff for it. Parts seem to be more readily available for the Deere stuff, but they are very high in cost. Tractors are also like women, they have their good points and bad points. But if you look at them hard enough, you can fall in love with just about any old tractor...............:tractorsm


----------



## ih706

I think were both losers on this one! Far as a global market goes its AGCO they own a large part of the market! To name a few they own Massy Challenger Gleaner Fendt a few sprayer company's think they even own part of Valera and Clauss


----------



## Country Boy

I hope the guys in that video have good life insurance.  What they are doing is beyond stupid. Using a chain is asking to be killed because when a chain snaps, it will recoil with extreme force toward one of the tractor operators. Secondly, the tractors in question can easily flip over backwards pulling like that and they have no ROPS to protect them. Thirdly, they are destroying their clutches slipping them like that trying to pull each other.


----------



## Jbreezy10

Neither! Ford tractor all the way. Ford tractors last longer, don't tear up as easily, and are more convenient to operate. But between deere or ih, ih is better


----------



## kylepropson

Tractors are red and crops are green.
If it ain't red, leave it in the shed.
Get it? IH is better by a million miles.
John Deere's motto is Nothing runs like a Deere.
Know why?
Because everything runs better than a Deere. That's why.


----------



## PMA

I have both but like red better.


----------



## darthikemed

I like John Deere beeter but most tractors are equal.


----------



## oldguychuck

real tractors are blue and more comfortable riding for the ladies !

oldguychuck


----------



## ben70b

Funny, over the last few years farming corn has gotten more and more profitable, a few of my neighbors where diehard ih guys have traded for Deeres, I wonder why, any ideas?


----------



## Argee

Hell....I like any thing with tires that help save my back and get the job done regardless of color......I LOVE THEM ALL!!


----------

